# oldest goldie



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I met a 15 year old in July he was quite good for his age.

This is Jessie a 14 year old girl on the IRR rescue site but poor girl needs a home.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to have a golden site saved on my old computer that walked out the door with strangers last year, that had a section to a dog named Max who died somewhere in his 18th year! I would tell my Max she could break the record, no pressure. 

If I find it again I will post it here.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My friend Becky Johnson in Valparaiso, IN has Dakota who turned 18 today - his Golden birthday. 18 on the 18th!! Other than being deaf, he is in great shape. I saw him about a month ago and he was as sweet as can be.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

18?!? WOW! Way to go! 
Best birthday wishes to Dakota!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.***********************.net/blog/johnwa01330.shtml

19 and a half years of sausage, kibble and love!!

(Err...  Why are there stars? It's not a curse word...)


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Our Golda (Golda my Ear after the great peace maker) made it to almost 17. We had to help him to the bridge as he had advanced congestive heart failure. He was our first golden and he had a bit of Great Pyranees mixed in. He has been gone since 4/7/06. We still miss him every day.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My Cody was fourteen and a half when he went to the Bridge. His full brother, Toby, was sixteen years and four months old when he left this earth. Both were enjoying a great quality of life until a few days before they passed away.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Oopps! wrong picture!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE these senior stories and pics. How I pray my girls will be so long lived. Kudos to Dakota and his folks, and the name Golda my Ear is just TOO cute. I'll have a smile on my face all day.


----------

